# Need ATI Rage128 Pro AGP4X TMDS Drivers for Windows XP SP 3



## WoWGeleto (Feb 12, 2008)

My video adapter is ATI Rage128 Pro AGP4X TMDS

PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5046&SUBSYS_7106174B&REV_00


Where i can find drivers for Windows XP SP 3 ?

 





Please help me thanks in advance :wave:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

install from your m/b setup cd xp driver will bee the same for any xp 32x version


----------



## WoWGeleto (Feb 12, 2008)

Maybe video card is to old and not is compatible with Windows XP SP3. I was tooday clean installation with format on my PC with Windows XP SP3 . 
Then im trying to install lots of drivers like omega ,ati catalyst old and new drivers with out luck.
any ideas how do I resolve my problem ?

PS

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

after the format it looks like you did not run your m/b setup disk and install the m/b drivers


----------



## ExTruckie19 (Jun 10, 2008)

Not to sound smart or anything but did you go to the ATI website and look there. Catalyst drivers are all there. I don't think that the card is too old and the newest drivers should work for you.


----------



## ExTruckie19 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is the link for the latest ATI Drivers for your card
http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/legacy-xp.html

I hope this helps


----------

